# Anyone planning on not having another baby if this one isn't the "preferred" gender?



## Katia-xO

This is my first baby - due end Sept/beginning of Oct and I reeeeeally want a little girl but we're not finding out for another 5-6 weeks (I haven't even got my appointment date yet).

Sounds awful but I'm not having another baby if this one is a boy, don't get me wrong I'll love this little one to death either gender but I won't risk having two boys!

Is anyone else feeling like this? I feel alone, my OH just tells me to "stop being soft" :cry:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Katia, you have every right to be as "soft" as you like! 

I love babies more than life itself. I would have 5 within a heartbeat. But alas, I not only had to beg my husband to agree to a 3rd, let alone this 4th one I'm having. I had to promise him I'll have my tubes tied after this one, does not matter what the gender turns out to be. So ya, if we had the finances, and I hadn't had 4 c-sections already, I would've tried once more for a little girl again if this turned out to be a boy. But alas, this is it for us. Four children is already 2 more than I thought I'd ever have!

I have to say, even though I just want girls, I love my boys to bits, and they're the sweetest, most gentle, kind, clever and good little ones you can imagine. While my little girl is stubborn, oppositional, love to throw tantrums and get her own way, etc. Life with the boys are like the most calm, still river you can imagine, while life with my daughter is like being in a small boat in a storm on the high seas. 

So Katia, get to know your little boy first (if it's a boy), before making a final decision. He might just surprise you!


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :hugs:

Awh wow 4 sections, I'm not that brave - the whole pregnancy and childbirth experience scares the hell out of me. I've tried for 3 years for this baby and had a mc at christmas -so this will be my rainbow baby :)

A lot of people have said this, said girls are more stubborn and cause more trouble to get what they want but it still doesn't put me off for some reason - I must like a challenge!


----------



## katealim

I'm with Blue...had to beg my DH for another one and we agreed that boy or girl this will be our last.


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

im 99% confident that im not having anymore after this one , OH really wants a boy & says he'l get a boy if it takes 5 girls before he gets one , me in not too sure about that dont get me wrong id love to have a boy but i think two kids are enough for me well at the minute anyway i might change my mind after 5 years ! fingers crossed im team blue this time


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i thought that after Maley and after Remi - will have one last try and if thats a girl - i will give up :cry:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm struggling to give up on my girl dream. This is baby number 5 after 4 boys. We find out gender on 30th April and I'm nervous.
I asked oh if we should try again if this lo is another boy and he said no. That's a lot of pressure riding on this baby x


----------



## Katia-xO

Hope you all get the gender you're after, especially you with a few children already. Good luck :) xx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Katia-xO said:


> Hope you all get the gender you're after, especially you with a few children already. Good luck :) xx

Thanks x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Good luck. And if you do have a little boy I Hope you get as much delight as i do,boys are wonderful.
Before i found out he was a boy I have always wanted a girl and I was desperately wanting him to be a girl I really didn't want a boy, then the sonographer told me it was a boy I was slightly sad but heating her say boy made it feel right, since I had him he has bought so much.light to my life I really want another boy and if i had four boys and no girls id still.love it as my son has made me love little boys soo much he is so sweet and affectionate and lots of fun, I'd still like a girl but I'm not desperate for one anymore I would like to experience.mother daughter relationship but having a son they are said to.be so kuch more loving of there mummys than girls and my little boy is just that, so you.never know he may melt your heart like mine and have you wanting another boy lol


----------



## Emerald87

I wanted a boy and I found out today it's 70% likely to be a girl. I'm stopping here because I don't want another girl after this one.


----------



## pinkribbon

If this one is another boy, that's it, no more. We only agreed on 2 children and there's always the possibility we'd keep having boys. OH is 1 of 4 boys so I'm very doubtful I'll get my girl. :shrug:


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahh I'm really swaying with the idea of just having one baby.. I can't go through the upset and trauma again, I hate hospitals and I hate the statistics of things going wrong (had a mc myself as well) so either way now it'll probably only be the one.

Until I see my LO's face that is then I'm sure my opinion on this will change! :)


----------



## mummystheword

Mummy2B21 said:


> Good luck. And if you do have a little boy I Hope you get as much delight as i do,boys are wonderful.
> Before i found out he was a boy I have always wanted a girl and I was desperately wanting him to be a girl I really didn't want a boy, then the sonographer told me it was a boy I was slightly sad but heating her say boy made it feel right, since I had him he has bought so much.light to my life I really want another boy and if i had four boys and no girls id still.love it as my son has made me love little boys soo much he is so sweet and affectionate and lots of fun, I'd still like a girl but I'm not desperate for one anymore I would like to experience.mother daughter relationship but having a son they are said to.be so kuch more loving of there mummys than girls and my little boy is just that, so you.never know he may melt your heart like mine and have you wanting another boy lol

Couldn't have put this better myself x x


----------



## enepsigos

me and my husband have been together 10 years and we have said from the start we want 4 children, 2 boys and 2 girls, we have got our beautiful, clever and inspiring young boys, sadly our only daughter died of cot death :cry:
if this baby is a boy we are going to give up because if we try again and get our girl she wont have a sister which i desperatly would want her to have because no way am i having 5 children!
if this baby is a girl then we are going to try again using the same method, hopefully to get our little girl a sister.... does any of this make sense to you?


----------



## Katia-xO

Sorry for your loss :(

It makes perfect sense to me, I hope you get a little girly! x


----------



## JasperJoe

This pregnancy was not planned and was a shock. So it will be last be it a boy or girl. I really would like a girl but I don't think it's meant to be for me ;0(


----------



## Katia-xO

I didn't think I'd be having a girly but apparently so!


----------



## JasperJoe

Katia-xO said:


> I didn't think I'd be having a girly but apparently so!

what symptoms do you have? people say mine is a boy as my bump is out front so neat. I dream of having a girl but I wonder if my dream means the opposite? x


----------



## Katia-xO

JasperJoe said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> I didn't think I'd be having a girly but apparently so!
> 
> what symptoms do you have? people say mine is a boy as my bump is out front so neat. I dream of having a girl but I wonder if my dream means the opposite? xClick to expand...

I've only been sick once, just had nausea every now and again.. Had minor heartburn some nights. My bump is all front, it's quite round and higher now instead of all just at the bottom.. Everyone thought it'd be a little boy! Ive had dreams of both so could just be what you hope to have x


----------



## Emerald87

Katia-xO said:


> I didn't think I'd be having a girly but apparently so!

Congrats on your little girl :)

The idea of a baby girl has grown on me and provided I can do it, I think I may go for another.


----------



## Baby321

This is definitely my last baby. I think it is a girl because at my 20 week scan, I saw a potty shot which had nothing between the legs. This will be my fourth girl and 4th section. I don't think I am meant to have a boy, have been feeling disappointed at times, would have been over the moon if I had a boy.


----------

